# Kann ich noch mit einer NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 Grafikkarte aktuelle Spiele spielen?



## SuperZork (21. März 2018)

Da ich allmählich feststelle, dass ich aktuellere PC Spiele so gut wie gar nicht mehr flüssig spielen kann und ich gravierende FPS Probleme habe, spiele ich mit den Gedanken einer Aufrüstung. Allerdings bin ich bei diesen technischen Dingen sehr unerfahren. Kann ich mit einer Nvidia GTX 760 3 GB Memory noch aktuellere PC Spiele flüssig und ohne FPS Einbrüche spielen?  Diese Grafikkarte gilt bei einem PC Spiel, welches ich besitze, als empfohlen, es wurde aber im Juni 2015 veröffentlicht.

Wenn nicht, könnt ihr mir eine andere (preiswerte) Grafikkarte empfehlen, mit denen ich PC-Spiele Jahrgang 2016/2017 in einer Auflösung von 1920x1080 (Full HD) flüssig spielen kann?

Ich setze dabei keine großartigen Grafik Ansprüche. Ich muss keine extremen Grafikeinstellungen haben. Normale Texturen Qualität reicht völlig aus in den Spielen. Hauptsache ich habe mindestens 30+ FPS und kann flüssig spielen.

*Derzeitige technische Daten von meinem Computer sind:*
System: Windows 10
Prozessor: AMD fx(tm)-4100 Quad-Core Processor 3.60 GHz
Integrierter Arbeitsspeicher RAM: 8,00 GB
Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon HD 7700 Series

Ist die Aufrüstung in eine GTX 760 3 GB Memory Grafikkarte überhaupt sinnvoll? Wenn nicht, welche andere Grafikkarte käme in Frage?

Danke fürs Lesen. 

Über hilfreiche Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen, denn ich kenne mich mit diesen Sachen überhaupt nicht aus. Und ich hoffe mal, dass ich hier richtig bin. Ich bin neu in diesem Forum.

Gruß
Zork


----------



## McDrake (21. März 2018)

Ich hatte eine GTX 760 mit 3GB vor meiner jetzigen Karte.
Flüssig spielen ist da bei aktuellen Games nicht mehr drin. Kommt aber auch auch die Einstellung an.
Witcher 3 funktionierte noch einigermassen, weil die Engine da sehr gut optimiert ist.
Aber aktuellere Spiele.... 

Ich bin mit meiner GTX 1060 6GB zufrieden. Damit kann ich ganz gut spielen.
Aber ich spiele selten aktuelle Games 
Das grösste Problem ist zur Zeit halt, dass die Preise allgemein recht hoch sind bei den Grakas... Bitcoin sei dank.


----------



## MichaelG (21. März 2018)

Und der Prozessor könnte bei einigen Spielen zum Problem werden (wegen dem veralteten SSE-Befehlssatz). Z.B. bei AC Origins.


----------



## McDrake (21. März 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Und der Prozessor könnte bei einigen Spielen zum Problem werden (wegen dem veralteten SSE-Befehlssatz). Z.B. bei AC Origins.



Hatte bis jetzt damit keine Probleme mit meinem Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600 CPU @ 3.40GHz (8 CPUs), ~3.4GHz
Weiss allerdings nicht, ob dieser besser ist. Abre den Prozzi hab ich schon recht lange.


----------



## MichaelG (21. März 2018)

Intel hatte die Probleme mit dem SSE eben gerade nicht. Aber AMD hatte da größere Probleme. Z.B. der Phenom II. Da startete Mafia 3 nicht. Bis für Mafia 3 der Patch kam. Für Origins gibts diesen Patch nicht. Da hat man dann Pech gehabt.


----------



## Spiritogre (21. März 2018)

Also von einer Radeon 7700 auf eine GF760 upgraden halte ich für komplett sinnfrei. Minimum würde ich sagen eine Radeon 550 oder einen Ticken besser und dafür 30 Euro teurer eine GF 1050 (ti), jeweils mit mind. 4GB. 

Die CPU sollte eigentlich noch ausreichen. Wie einige vor mir schon anmerkten könnten die alten AMD FX Chips aber Probleme mit einigen Spielen machen.


----------

